# Photo Request: Post your Wash n Go...



## PeanutButterandHoney (Sep 14, 2009)

Please? I need a fix....

also post:
what method you used? (shingled, etc)
what products?
Did you wash/dc before this? with what?
How long does the stlye last you?
hair type?
Your fotki for more pictures?

TIA


----------



## dlewis (Sep 14, 2009)

more photos
http://thehairofdlewis.blogspot.com/search/label/wash%20and%20go

method
http://thehairofdlewis.blogspot.com/2009/05/wash-and-go-same-as-original-post-but.html

How long does the stlye last you? 4 days
hair type? 3b-c-4a


----------



## bablou00 (Sep 14, 2009)

I dont know if you want relaxed or natural but this is my natural hair as a wash and go...w/o detangling. 






what method you used? Put conditioner all thru out my hair no detangle if its after a set of twist and Im wearing a wash and go for a couple of days
what products?hello hydration or devacurl conditioner.
Did you wash/dc before this? with what? I DC'd with hair mayo and coconut oil the night before
How long does the stlye last you?The style last me about 2-3 days but I have to spray my hair with water in the AM to wake up my hair...it gets smashed when I sleep
hair type? I think Im 4b with a little bit of 4a and 3s thru out
Your fotki for more pictures? in my siggy


----------



## Ramya (Sep 14, 2009)

what method you used? *No real method, I guess modified shingling?*
what products? *Carol's daughter Healthy Hair Butter*
Did you wash/dc before this? with what? *Cowash with Lustrasilk Cholesterol rinsing ALL of it out *
How long does the stlye last you? *2 days, and then I rinse daily to refresh so about a week total*
hair type? *4aish with 3b/3c sections in the front and nape*


----------



## mj11051 (Sep 14, 2009)

*what method you used? (shingled, etc)
raking
what products?
Aussie Moist
Did you wash/dc before this? with what?
I co wash and sometimes I use Aussie 3 minute miracle deep conditioner
How long does the stlye last you?
3 days and I mist in the mornings
hair type?*
3c/4a


----------



## Ediese (Sep 14, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVLsFRG8qPo

what method you used? (shingled, etc) I cowashed and left the conditioner in my hair. I might need to revisit because the conditioner residue was still in my hair after it dried.
what products? Hello Hydration - blue bottle
Did you wash/dc before this? with what? Nope
How long does the stlye last you? It lasted a few days, but I kept pinning it up. I don't like to wear my hair out like that because it looks too short.
hair type? 4a

Can someone tell me why my freaking hair has to look so dang short!! I unpinned it in my office to take the pics, but I pinned it right up when I was done. 













This crap isn't even SL!


----------



## Soliel185 (Sep 14, 2009)

Method: Plopping/Lazy Shingle....I put Suave Tropical Coconut in, add Coconut/Evoo mixed or Vatika Oil, and finish with my gel - currently Eco Styler

I didn't DC before this - just a co-wash

This style lasts for approx 4 days. Spritz in the morning to reset, shake, and go, no additional product necessary. I might add a tiny bit more oil after day 2, but not usually.

My hair type....uh.... 4a mixed with 3b/c..? I used to think I was all 4a/b but now looking at different sections I'm not so sure...


----------



## Tene (Sep 14, 2009)

what method you used? apply leave-in and part hair in sections and rake product through with hands and shake afterwards

what products? Gel or a Cream Styler

Did you wash/dc before this? with what? co wash with Herbal Essence Hydralicious or Loreal Hydra Gloss

How long does the stlye last you? 3 days

hair type? 4a/3c

Your fotki for more pictures? link is in my siggy


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 14, 2009)

Tene said:


> what method you used? apply leave-in and part hair in sections and rake product through with hands and shake afterwards
> 
> what products? Gel or a Cream Styler
> 
> ...


 
I LOVE love LOVE love LOVE love LOVE love LOVE love your hair....going to stalk your fotki


----------



## GreenD (Sep 14, 2009)

what method you used? (shingled, etc) *I guess it's considered shingling, I took small sections, made sure my hair was dripping wet and put a lot of gel on the section, brushed with my denman (to detangle) and twisted my hair around my finger and pop goes a curl!! *
what products? *ecostyler #10 max hold, water and a little JBCO.*
Did you wash/dc before this? with what? *I co washed with VO5 Hair Milk or Hello Hydration, leaving some conditioner in my hair.*
How long does the stlye last you? *This is my second time so we'll see. The first time is in my profile pic>*
hair type? *IDK, I guess 3c/4a*
Your fotki for more pictures? *No, sorry I just closed my account the other day.*

I took these pics I think last night right after I finished and/or this morning before going to work. Excuse the roughness of the pics. erplexed It was either too late or too early!!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Sep 14, 2009)

Here's one, it's a few months old though:






I think I used KBB hair milk and KCCC. I don't shingle or anything just, fingercomb after cowashing.


----------



## Odd One (Sep 14, 2009)

I dont have any pics to post but i just wanted to say that

All you ladies in this thread are looking so glowy and healthy and stuff you ladies and your hair are beautiful!


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank you ladies! Thank you Thank you! All textures.. I just love it..

Keep em coming


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Sep 14, 2009)

what method you used? (shingled, etc)
Finger curls. I take sections and detangle with the denman brush with the product on and then twist them around my fingers to make them more defined

what products?
Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding

Did you wash/dc before this? with what?
Yes. wash with ayerveda products and dc with Neutrogena Triple Moisture Deep Recovery Hair Mask

How long does the stlye last you?
3-4 Days

hair type?
3B/C

Your fotki for more pictures?
Sorry, I don't have one.  I'm not that advanced yet, lol.


----------



## Tene (Sep 15, 2009)

scampbell said:


> I LOVE love LOVE love LOVE love LOVE love LOVE love your hair....going to stalk your fotki




Thanks for the compliment


----------



## LatterGlory (Sep 15, 2009)

_____________________________


----------



## Summer79 (Sep 15, 2009)

Mrs BHF said:


> My avatar is my W&G.


 
BEAUTIFUL!  That is so pretty!    My W&G is in my Avatar also..


----------



## turnergirl (Sep 15, 2009)

I think I may be the laziest wash and go person ever. I co-wash and put a leave in on or leave a little conditioner in.

Oh yeah I use Giovanni Direct or Kinky Culry Knot Today.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Sep 15, 2009)

pretty wash and go's!











what method you used? (shingled, etc): apply product in sections in twists, let dry naturally as I drive into work.

what products? some kind of butter and KCCC

Did you wash/dc before this? with what?
Wash with CON or just wet hair

How long does the style last you?
One day - I still can't get 2nd day hair.

hair type?
I don't know - 3abc???

Your fotki for more pictures?
Photobucket - website and password in profile.


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 15, 2009)

what method you used? (shingled, etc)* I finger combed Aussie Moist into my hair.*

what products? *I used Aussie Moist to co wash and left some in.*

Did you wash/dc before this? with what? *I co washed with Aussie Moist.*

How long does the stlye last you? *I think it can last for quite a while, but I try not to go more than 4 days without co washing and finger combing so that I can prevent tangles from too much shed hair. So I wear my wash and gos for no longer than 4 days then start all over again.*

hair type? *I'm 3b/3a on top but underneath I am 3c.*

Your fotki for more pictures? http://members.fotki.com/CelinaStarr/about/

My entire album pretty much consists of wash and gos. I never straighten my hair.

The picture posted below is 4th day hair. I would have loved to have gone longer, but knew that I had to start over and co wash so that I would not get tangles from shed hair.


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 15, 2009)

*Click to see larger*











*what method/products you used? I used Nature's Gate conditioner (Aloe Vera/Moisturizing) as a leave-in and then a little Ecostyler gel on top of that.  It's a lazy shingle, just enough to get the product throughout

Did you wash/dc before this? with what?  No DC. V05 + a little castille soap

How long does the stlye last you? 2-3 days (it starts to feel hard and dry to me after that even spritzing with moisturizer or water.  My hair prefers braids or twists)

hair type? 4a/3c (dense w/ wiry, coarse strands that don't play nice with each other so hard to define coils)

Your fotki for more pictures?   Link in siggy *


----------



## CarLiTa (Sep 15, 2009)

Great photos!

FindingMe, from what I see, I would say that you are a 3b, definitely not a 4a... I think

I'm so happy I can now contribute to these threads!

First one is a recent WnGo. Only used conditioner. Second is the result of a few days... dry, matted, no curl definition. 3rd pic is to demonstrate the texture.



> *what method/products you used*? Cheapie conditioner, just finger combed. If some sections are tangled, then I detangled with my Denman knock-off. I also used Ojon to moisturize in the last pic.
> 
> *Did you wash/dc before this?* with what? All 3 pix were just cowashes.
> 
> ...


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Natural Glow (Sep 15, 2009)

ZeeOl'Lady said:


> Please? I need a fix....
> 
> also post:
> what method you used? ?? None just wash and go
> ...


*CLICK TO ENLARGE*


----------



## naijamerican (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for posting these pictures, ladies!  Great thread OP.


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Sep 16, 2009)

Bumping for those who didn't get to participate


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Sep 16, 2009)

CarLiTa said:


> Great photos!
> 
> FindingMe, from what I see, I would say that you are a 3b, definitely not a 4a... I think
> 
> ...




I think we have similar texture. I just LOVE that headband.


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 16, 2009)

CarLiTa said:


> Great photos!
> 
> *FindingMe, from what I see, I would say that you are a 3b, definitely not a 4a... I think*
> 
> ...


 
Thanks!  Your hair is so pretty and I love your style!  You rock the bands, I need to get that going!   

See I think Natural Glow below is a true 3b/3c.  She has coils without any manipulation and her hair would form ringlets prolly wothout any product.  Ummmmm, my hair isn't like that  It requires a* lot* of product and some effort to mimic a little of what Natural Glow's does.  Dried without product, my hair is a frizzy afro.  NONE of the strands play nice together.  There is no clumping or forming of ringlets or coils naturally.  So, I think that's more descriptive of 4a hair.

I think what throws people off is the diameter of what curls I do have, which may be a little larger than some people think a 4a should be.  I dunno.  My hair behaves more like the descriptions of 4a, though.  Ironically, the hair that I think behaves more like 3c hair (behind my ear and underneath on my nape) have a smaller curl diameter than the rest of my hair, but it will clump a little more and form true ringlets without a lot of manipulation, so I consider that 3c even though the curl diameter is smaller.  Hair classification/typing confuses the heck outta me...

That's my story and I'm stickin' to it...  



Natural Glow said:


> *CLICK TO ENLARGE*


----------



## suburbanbushbabe (Sep 16, 2009)

also post:
what method you used? - rake and smooth conditioner; scrunch butter over on ends while hair is soaking wet, scrunch out moisture, apply styler
what products? Loma Pearatin Nourishing Moisturizer (rinseout conditioner left in), Hairved Almond Glaze, Loma Imply Molding Cream, KCCC
Did you wash/dc before this? with what? Washed with Theraneem Maximum Strength Neem soap with Sweet Orange and Ylang Ylang, Conditoned and detangled with the Pearating and left it in. 
How long does the stlye last you? lasted 3 days
hair type? Mostly 4a
Your fotki for more pictures? Other
Loma product shots here


----------



## KiSseS03 (Sep 16, 2009)

^^ Your hair is gorgeous! Such a pretty, bright, shiny silver!


----------



## HarlemHottie (Sep 16, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> Method: Plopping/Lazy Shingle....I put Suave Tropical Coconut in, add Coconut/Evoo mixed or Vatika Oil, and finish with my gel - currently Eco Styler
> 
> I didn't DC before this - just a co-wash
> 
> ...


 

GIRL YOU ARE A ROCK STAR!!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE YOUR HAIR!!!


----------



## LatterGlory (Sep 17, 2009)

_________________________________


----------



## Melissa-jane (Sep 17, 2009)

what method you used? (shingled, etc) I shingled and used a small denman brush in places. 
what products?proclaim activator gel
Did you wash/dc before this? with what? Yes I conditioner washed and detangled with a vatika oil rinse, left on a little amla and brahmi for ten minutes.
How long does the stlye last you? Not sure but I think three days with no touchee touchee and a spritz in the morning.
hair type? phew, I think 3c, 4a with 3b on the crown, growth will reveal my most dominant texture, but my crown  is very loose, sigh who knows.
Your fotki for more pictures? check out my sig.


----------



## NappyMD (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice thread!  I am still figuring out WNGs, but here's mine (a wng puff is in my avatar)

*what method you used? *there are methods? .  I just comb it in the shower with condish, rinse, then add in my moisturizers and go...
*what products?* Varies. Usually Hair Mask, butter treat, or moisture milk condish, then one of them to leave in with castor oil and coconut oil
*Did you wash/dc before this? with what?* cowashed with above
*How long does the style last you?* Well it gets dry after 3 days if I don't rinse it again... 
*hair type?*  4a/b?  They all make spirals but the diameter is much smaller than many other 4people who claim 4a, so....
*Your fotki for more pictures?* under construction


----------



## wavezncurlz (Sep 17, 2009)

suburbanbushbabe said:


> also post:
> what method you used? - rake and smooth conditioner; scrunch butter over on ends while hair is soaking wet, scrunch out moisture, apply styler
> what products? Loma Pearatin Nourishing Moisturizer (rinseout conditioner left in), Hairved Almond Glaze, Loma Imply Molding Cream, KCCC
> Did you wash/dc before this? with what? Washed with Theraneem Maximum Strength Neem soap with Sweet Orange and Ylang Ylang, Conditoned and detangled with the Pearating and left it in.
> ...


 

THIS PICTURE IS AMAZING! You inspire me to embrace the grays!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Sep 17, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> Thanks! Your hair is so pretty and I love your style! You rock the bands, I need to get that going!
> 
> See I think Natural Glow below is a true 3b/3c. She has coils without any manipulation and her hair would form ringlets prolly wothout any product. Ummmmm, my hair isn't like that It requires a* lot* of product and some effort to mimic a little of what Natural Glow's does. Dried without product, my hair is a frizzy afro. NONE of the strands play nice together. There is no clumping or forming of ringlets or coils naturally. So, I think that's more descriptive of 4a hair.
> 
> ...


 
I've been natural for over 15 years... and I still don't understand the hair typing. Your hair is pretty though!


----------



## bludaydreamr (Sep 17, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> Thanks! Your hair is so pretty and I love your style! You rock the bands, I need to get that going!
> 
> See I think Natural Glow below is a true 3b/3c. She has coils without any manipulation and her hair would form ringlets prolly wothout any product. Ummmmm, my hair isn't like that It requires a* lot* of product and some effort to mimic a little of what Natural Glow's does. Dried without product, my hair is a frizzy afro. NONE of the strands play nice together. There is no clumping or forming of ringlets or coils naturally. So, I think that's more descriptive of 4a hair.
> 
> ...


Its funny you described your hair that way. I thought that your hair may be what we consider 3B/3C, but it definitely looked like it has 4a tendencies.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Sep 17, 2009)

Natural Glow said:


> *CLICK TO ENLARGE*


 
Yours is the textbook wng! You remind me of one of my close girlfriends. I think your hair is longer though.


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 17, 2009)

suburbanbushbabe said:


> also post:
> what method you used? - rake and smooth conditioner; scrunch butter over on ends while hair is soaking wet, scrunch out moisture, apply styler
> what products? Loma Pearatin Nourishing Moisturizer (rinseout conditioner left in), Hairved Almond Glaze, Loma Imply Molding Cream, KCCC
> Did you wash/dc before this? with what? Washed with Theraneem Maximum Strength Neem soap with Sweet Orange and Ylang Ylang, Conditoned and detangled with the Pearating and left it in.
> ...


 
  WOW!  that's is some pretty hair!!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 17, 2009)

wavezncurlz said:


> I've been natural for over 15 years... and I still don't understand the hair typing. Your hair is pretty though!


 
Thanks!  Your hair is LOVELY!  That bun in your siggy has me drooling.  GEEZ, I can't wait to get some more length...



bludaydreamr said:


> Its funny you described your hair that way. I thought that your hair may be what we consider 3B/3C, but it definitely looked like it has 4a tendencies.


 
I'm so confused erplexed


----------



## fyb87 (Sep 17, 2009)

http://images110.fotki.com/v1582/photos/5/1318885/7964404/WnGFrontShot2-vi.jpg
*Method Used? (shingled, etc):* Section hair in half and apply KCKT by raking and scrunching. Then Section each half 4 times for a total of 8 sections and apply KCCC by raking and smoothing then I twist the hair (think of wringing out a towel). Once applied to all sections I run my fingers through my hair so the twist come out. Then air dry.

*Products?* KCKT and KCCC

*Did you wash/dc before this? with what?* I had co-washed the previous day w/ VO5 Tea Mint something then used Garnier Fructis Deep Fortifying Sleek & Shine Condish. Since this is 2nd day hair I had put hair up in a pineapple before bed and just took down in the morning and fluffed a litle with my hands. It's always bigger the 2nd day which I love!

*How long does the stlye last you?* 3 days then I may put it in a messy bun or I will co-wash and start over!

*Hair type?* Who knows!

*Your fotki for more pictures?* In my siggy!


ETA:  My avatar is a WnG as well and the pics posted are from 2 weeks ago.


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 17, 2009)

fyb87 said:


> *Method Used? (shingled, etc):* Section hair in half and apply KCKT by raking and scrunching. Then Section each half 4 times for a total of 8 sections and apply KCCC by raking and smoothing then I twist the hair (think of wringing out a towel). Once applied to all sections I run my fingers through my hair so the twist come out. Then air dry.
> 
> *Products?* KCKT and KCCC
> 
> ...


 
  It's official.  I just OD'd and passed out on this thread...GOSH, your hair is GORGEOUS!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Sep 17, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> It's official. I just OD'd and passed out on this thread...GOSH, your hair is GORGEOUS!


 
I know right? Where's that Green Eye'd monster smilie???


----------



## SweetSpirit86 (Sep 17, 2009)

Gorgeous hair!!



bablou00 said:


> I dont know if you want relaxed or natural but this is my natural hair as a wash and go...w/o detangling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





CarLiTa said:


> Great photos!
> 
> FindingMe, from what I see, I would say that you are a 3b, definitely not a 4a... I think
> 
> ...



And um...You just gained a fotki/album stalker...


----------



## bludaydreamr (Sep 17, 2009)

I have got to start experimenting with some of these curl defination products, everyone that has posted has beautiful hair!


----------



## BeExceptional26 (Sep 17, 2009)

WOW!! this thread is fantastic!! ill have to do a wash and go today and post my pic later haha... beautiful hair ladies!!


----------



## Geminigirl (Sep 17, 2009)

This thread just had to come when my computer is in the shop. Man I am still going to post even if it's a couple weeks. Subscribing.


----------



## fyb87 (Sep 17, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> *It's official. I just OD'd and passed out on this thread*...GOSH, your hair is GORGEOUS!


 


wavezncurlz said:


> I know right? Where's that Green Eye'd monster smilie???


 
@ the bolded:  LOL

I see so many heads of beautiful hair on this board and it is such a good feeling to get a compliment.  So thank you both very much!


----------



## BeExceptional26 (Sep 17, 2009)

Heres my contribution 

*what method you used? (shingled, etc)*  Literally wash and go 
*what products? * Today i got out of the shower blotted my hair with a t-shirt and used keratin complex SHINE (just got this stuff two days ago, it smells AMAZING ) then i moisturized my ends with amla and olive oil heavy cream and sealed with oil and finally finished off the puff with devacurl set it free 
*Did you wash/dc before this? with what?* I co washed with HE hello hydration, conditioned with kenra moisturizing and thats it. 
*How long does the stlye last you?* Um usually a day because i just ponytail it after that, i don't wear my hair down that much. 
*hair type?* 3 something... some mixture haha
*Your fotki for more pictures?* i dont have many pictures in my fotki but the link is in my siggy


----------



## Melissa-jane (Sep 17, 2009)

BeExceptional26 said:


> Heres my contribution
> 
> *what method you used? (shingled, etc)*  Literally wash and go
> *what products? * Today i got out of the shower blotted my hair with a t-shirt and used keratin complex SHINE (just got this stuff two days ago, it smells AMAZING ) then i moisturized my ends with amla and olive oil heavy cream and sealed with oil and finally finished off the puff with devacurl set it free
> ...



Very pretty


----------



## wavezncurlz (Sep 17, 2009)

BeExceptional26 said:


> Heres my contribution
> 
> *what method you used? (shingled, etc)* Literally wash and go
> *what products? *Today i got out of the shower blotted my hair with a t-shirt and used keratin complex SHINE (just got this stuff two days ago, it smells AMAZING ) then i moisturized my ends with amla and olive oil heavy cream and sealed with oil and finally finished off the puff with devacurl set it free
> ...


 
Nice - I love your hair color too.


----------



## lovenharmony (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't what y'all are doing, but the one & only time I did a wash n go, it' looked like an afro!  I'm assuming that you're not supposed to comb it out, but that's what I did. I'm also abot 2 months post relaxed and 3c / 4a or something like that...

what method you used? (shingled, etc) Washed it, conditioned, spread some shea Butter on it...yep, that's about it!

what products? Washed with Pantene clarifying shampoo, Roux Porosity control, and conditioned with Pantene full n thick. 

Did you wash/dc before this? with what? Yep, see above response

How long does the stlye last you? Didn't even last 6 hours 

hair type? 3c/4a

Your fotki for more pictures? No Fotki 

Here's my version of wash n go...EPIC FAIL! LOL


----------



## wavezncurlz (Sep 17, 2009)

lovenharmony said:


> I don't what y'all are doing, but the one & only time I did a wash n go, it' looked like an afro!  I'm assuming that you're not supposed to comb it out, but that's what I did. I'm also abot 2 months post relaxed and 3c / 4a or something like that...
> 
> what method you used? (shingled, etc) Washed it, conditioned, spread some shea Butter on it...yep, that's about it!
> 
> ...


 
Don't comb it out! Hand in fro disease is the culprit! Keep your hands out and let it dry naturally. Also, you may need a product with some holding power - agel like KCCC or another gel.


----------



## Nouvelle (Sep 17, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> *Click to see larger*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

You have such pretty hair!! Looks so healthy and soft!!


----------



## sky035 (Sep 17, 2009)

what method you used?
I co-washed, towel blotted, applied homemade moisturizer, applied styler, used blowdryer on cold setting until hair is half dry, air dry

what products?
co-wash - Joico Silk Result
moisturizer - homemade mixture
styler - Biosilk Silk Therapy  or Biosilk Silk Polish Styling Paste 

Did you wash/dc before this? with what?
I can't remember, but I usually only wash 1x per week

How long does the stlye last you?
I co-wash daily

hair type?
3c4a/b


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 17, 2009)

wavezncurlz said:


> Don't comb it out! Hand in fro disease is the culprit! Keep your hands out and let it dry naturally. Also, you may need a product with some holding power - agel like KCCC or another gel.


 
^^what she said.  once i add products and smooth/single...I can't even LOOK at my hair or it will frizz and puff.   Tha's prolly another reason why I can't do WnGs bc I am too impatient and always want to touch and it jacks it right up...



Nouvelle said:


> You have such pretty hair!! Looks so healthy and soft!!


 
THANK YOU!


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 17, 2009)

Lisaaa Bonet said:


> what method you used?
> I co-washed, towel blotted, applied homemade moisturizer, applied styler, used blowdryer on cold setting until hair is half dry, air dry
> 
> what products?
> ...


 
Pretty, pretty!!!  the color of your hair!


----------



## sky035 (Sep 17, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> Pretty, pretty!!!  the color of your hair!


 
Thanks Finding Me...


----------



## bablou00 (Sep 17, 2009)

SweetSpirit86 said:


> Gorgeous hair!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bablou00 (Sep 17, 2009)

suburbanbushbabe said:


> also post:
> what method you used? - rake and smooth conditioner; scrunch butter over on ends while hair is soaking wet, scrunch out moisture, apply styler
> what products? Loma Pearatin Nourishing Moisturizer (rinseout conditioner left in), Hairved Almond Glaze, Loma Imply Molding Cream, KCCC
> Did you wash/dc before this? with what? Washed with Theraneem Maximum Strength Neem soap with Sweet Orange and Ylang Ylang, Conditoned and detangled with the Pearating and left it in.
> ...


 

I pray for one day that my hair is this color...weird huh??? But I luv luv luv your color


----------



## Truth (Sep 17, 2009)

*drools at the pics* you ladies have GOORRGGEEOUUSSSS hair!!!! I need to step my wash n go game up ....like seriously.. my curls never look defined...unless there is a crap load of product in them....


----------



## SEMO (Sep 17, 2009)

*Regular wash n' go:







Shingled:






Combed through w/ Jilbere shower comb:*







There are more pics in my fotki and I have a product album there that shows what products I use.  Most likely I used some combination of Cantu Shea Butter, Africa's Best Liquid Hair Mayo, and coconut oil.

Also my hair type is 4a with some 3c parts.


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Sep 17, 2009)

what method you used? (shingled, etc) *Just detangle with some conditioner, wash out without rinsing all condish out and then fingerstyle*
what products? *Herbal Essences Hello Hydration, EcoStyler, Qhemet*
Did you wash/dc before this? with what? *I cowash everyday.*
How long does the stlye last you? *One day. LOL.*
hair type? *3c/4a*
Your fotki for more pictures? *No fotki, sorry!*


----------



## suburbanbushbabe (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments on my hair and color. Going gray was a very tough transitioning year for me - much tougher than the texlax to natural --  but I am soooo glad I did it. I look at photos of me with colored hair and wonder WTH I was thinking. 

There are some amazing heads of hair in this thread. Keep them. coming.


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 18, 2009)

I can't remember what products or method....i think I did curlisto for the first one and denman for the second.


----------



## sky035 (Sep 18, 2009)

dlewis said:


> more photos
> http://thehairofdlewis.blogspot.com/search/label/wash and go
> 
> method
> ...


 


Gorgeous hair & colour


----------



## sky035 (Sep 18, 2009)

fyb87 said:


> *Method Used? (shingled, etc):* Section hair in half and apply KCKT by raking and scrunching. Then Section each half 4 times for a total of 8 sections and apply KCCC by raking and smoothing then I twist the hair (think of wringing out a towel). Once applied to all sections I run my fingers through my hair so the twist come out. Then air dry.
> 
> *Products?* KCKT and KCCC
> 
> ...


 

Your hais is absolutely amazing


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Sep 19, 2009)

subscribing


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Sep 19, 2009)

Everyone hair is so lovely..... subscribing!!!


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Sep 19, 2009)

Giving it another bump for those who have time to participate


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Oct 1, 2009)

I was so surprised to see that my hair wasn't a dry, tangled up mess by the end of the day I had to share. 

What I did:
I co-washed w/ Tahitian Vanilla conditioner and Pantene breakage defense (my new staple).  Rinsed then put a little Pantene Relaxed and Natural as a leave in.  I sealed with castor oil (in the green and white jar) and pulled it in a pony tail.  It was the first time I did this w/o any curling spray or gel and it stayed shiny with defined curls all day.  Not to mention I could feel it swinging a bit through out the day (it wasn't stiff or sticky at all).  

I kinda don't want to go to bed tonight, I wonder if I'd fall over if I tried to sleep sitting up?
(BTW: I'm lightly texlaxed about 7-10 min. and about 6 weeks into a three mo. stretch)


----------



## shamarie (Oct 1, 2009)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooh my Ggoooooooooooddddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
What beautiful hair, oh oh god.........oh no noo noo. Yall making me want to go back Natural.  YALL Stop it plz. Oh my.....I should not have came in here. OP Thanks alot!!!!! Now I'm all confused and stuff.


----------



## washize (Oct 1, 2009)

I haven't done this in a few months, but here are the hair styles I used.

what method you used? lol idk what that means
what products? I used infusm 24 and redkin anti snap
Did you wash/dc before this? with what? yes regular shampoo and condish
How long does the stlye last you? 2days 3 max
hair type? 4a/4b allot of 3c on the left side for some reason


----------



## Vshanell (Oct 1, 2009)

washize said:


> I haven't done this in a few months, but here are the hair styles I used.
> 
> what method you used? lol idk what that means
> what products? I used infusm 24 and redkin anti snap
> ...


 Is that your wash n' go....I'm confused.  I can't really see your hair in the pics.


----------



## MissRissa (Oct 1, 2009)

my hair isnt fully dry so it looks way more jherri curlish than when its dry.  after its completely dry it gets bigger and fuller.  yes im in a bathroom stall at work.

i dont know the details of various methods soooo: i wash in the shower, condition, comb through with conditioner in, under running shower water.  get out put in liquid leave in (usually infusium) then a creamy leave in (like salerm), get my edges with either seyani butter or gel, or both. and let dry.

i use so many products, no telling what i used on any given day.  

I previously was able to get 2-3 days out of a wash n go, now as it gets longer, its usually just 1, 2 days max. 

dunno my hair typage


----------



## washize (Oct 1, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> Is that your wash n' go....I'm confused. I can't really see your hair in the pics.


 

I just wore two chinese buns or yarnfalls.


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Oct 3, 2009)

Another bump!


----------



## Bubblingbrownshuga (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## BostonMaria (Oct 4, 2009)

what method you used? I think I shingle erplexed (clueless)
what products? I use a leave-in conditioner like Afroveda Kissi Seed and my favorite gel black gel
Did you wash/dc before this? In this picture yes, with my own concoction
How long does the stlye last you? One day or until I go to sleep. I wake up to smooshed hair LOL
hair type? 3C with some 3B in the back

http://hotimg25.fotki.com/a/146_115/125_25/Curly3.jpg

http://hotimg25.fotki.com/a/146_115/125_25/Curly1.jpg


----------



## Hysi (Oct 4, 2009)

Ramya said:


> what method you used? *No real method, I guess modified shingling?*
> what products? *Carol's daughter Healthy Hair Butter*
> Did you wash/dc before this? with what? *Cowash with Lustrasilk Cholesterol rinsing ALL of it out *
> How long does the stlye last you? *2 days, and then I rinse daily to refresh so about a week total*
> hair type? *4aish with 3b/3c sections in the front and nape*


 
oooh, i loves ur hair! this is what mine looks like except i left some straights on the sides that i'm ready to cut-off. what is "modified shingling"-- give it up girl. i needs the secrets! how long have u been natural/ bc'd. i just did this week and still tryin to figure this stuff out. what do you do at night? in the am? does the hhb get dry during the day? i have some & never use it. what you mean rinse daily? squirt bottle or actual rinsing under running water and apply all over again? ok, ok sorry for all the q's. just need to pick ur brain a minute. 

p.s. sorry everyone for the heavy quote. haven't got it down pat as of yet. erplexedThx!


----------



## miss Congeniality (Oct 4, 2009)

Put in conditioner and rinse out.
Use Giovanni Leave In.
No.
I have to fluff or rinse everyday. It will shrink throughout the week.
4a


----------



## robot. (Oct 4, 2009)

Just GORGEOUS!


----------



## empressri (Oct 22, 2009)

what method you used? shingling, using a shampoo brush after applying products
Did you wash/dc before this? with what? i deep condition with every wash, but the products vary
How long does the stlye last you? a week depending on the hold of the styler
hair type? 3c

Komaza coconut hair lotion and clear ecostyler











Kinky curly curling custard, alagio curling balm and curl junkie coffee coco curl cream






Kinky curly curling custard with knot today underneath


----------



## CaramelLites (Oct 22, 2009)

All of the heads of hair in this thread are gorgeous!


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Oct 22, 2009)

empressri said:


> what method you used? shingling, using a shampoo brush after applying products
> Did you wash/dc before this? with what? i deep condition with every wash, but the products vary
> How long does the stlye last you? a week depending on the hold of the styler
> hair type? 3c
> ...



I LOVE your hair...

and I stalk your youtubes.


----------



## Vshanell (Oct 22, 2009)

I already had these pics posted but i thought i'd add them here.

My latest wng...naked hair, no product at all.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Oct 22, 2009)

empressri said:


> what method you used? shingling, using a shampoo brush after applying products
> Did you wash/dc before this? with what? i deep condition with every wash, but the products vary
> How long does the stlye last you? a week depending on the hold of the styler
> hair type? 3c
> ...


 Isn't it interesting how your hair look can vary depending upon products? 
I think we could be at least hair cousins though I don't think I have the same thickness.


----------



## NikStarrr (Oct 22, 2009)

what method you used? I just apply in sections.

what products? coconut oil and Fantasia IC Gel

Did you wash/dc before this? with what? CW with Aussie Moist

How long does the stlye last you? I just did this just to have a picture of it.  I never wear wash-n-gos.  Creates too many tangles.

hair type? 4a/3c


----------



## myxdchiick (Oct 22, 2009)

CelinaStarr said:


> what method you used? (shingled, etc)* I finger combed Aussie Moist into my hair.*
> 
> what products? *I used Aussie Moist to co wash and left some in.*
> 
> ...


 

Thats what my hair looked like before a relaxer!!! Grrr I'm so mad! Why!


----------



## TsAngel (Oct 22, 2009)

wavezncurlz said:


> THIS PICTURE IS AMAZING! You inspire me to embrace the grays!



Her hair is GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## nappystorm (Oct 22, 2009)

I wash and finger comb.
I use Pantene Beautiful Lengths conditioner
It lasts a day or so
I don't know my hair type
More in fotki. Please visit and comment,  I saw a tumble weed pass through there the other day.


----------



## FindingMe (Oct 23, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> I already had these pics posted but i thought i'd add them here.
> 
> My latest wng...naked hair, no product at all.


 
 your hair w/o product looks like mine with product (and a TON of it at that)... it!


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Jan 15, 2010)

I know this is an old thread but I wanted to post my wash n go!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## LadyRaider (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm so jealous of you guys I could spit. But I am going to remain patient. I will NOT BC. I will NOT.


----------



## bermudabeauty (Apr 17, 2010)

I usually co wash with either herbal essence totally twisted or suave almond with shea butter.

I finger shingled using herbal essence tousle me softly definition finishing creme.  (It is just as good as curly pudding providing shine, hold, and curl definition.  And it smells great for only $5.99)

That is all I do!


----------



## adf23 (Apr 17, 2010)

Wash n go- applied only Suave Humectant condish while dripping wet and left to air dry, no manipulation.  My hair takes on a jheri curl look if I apply oil or manipulate it too much while its drying.

Hair type- dunno...3c/4a ish


----------



## preciouslove0x (May 9, 2010)

bump bump!! i know there's more


----------



## GreenD (May 10, 2010)

Perfect timing, I just did a wash and go today!! The first two I took this morning after I finished it and it was still a little wet and the third pic I just took a minute ago (excuse my face, but it's late!) and it's dry for the most part. I think it's cuter after I just finished it.

Anywho,  I washed my hair on Saturday and had a wng pony/puff and I rinsed that out with plain ol water and added some ecostyler and viola!!

I'm slow thinking this is my first post in here until I went from the beginning of th thread and saw that I posted last year. Oh well...


----------



## belldandy (May 10, 2010)

i love all the wash and gos in this thread!


----------



## ckisland (May 10, 2010)

So many pretty wng's !!! Why is it that my wng's have like no hang-time?! I'm realizing how crappy mine look, but I'm soooo lazy .


----------



## davisbr88 (May 10, 2010)

Pokahontas said:


> I already had these pics posted but i thought i'd add them here.
> 
> My latest wng...naked hair, no product at all.



JEALOUS... I don't know many people who can get that curl definition with no product... I haven't chopped yet but I strongly doubt I could pull that off!


----------



## Poohbear (May 24, 2010)

bumping... bumping... bumping...


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 24, 2010)

I have a TWA but...I'm posting...I still Wash n Go...can't do nothing else 


This is a slept on very dry wash n go


----------



## MadisonK (May 24, 2010)

JustSimplyTish said:


> I have a TWA but...I'm posting...I still Wash n Go...can't do nothing else
> 
> 
> This is a slept on very dry wash n go


 
Wow!  I LOVE your hair.  The color is beautiful!  Is that your natural color?  If not, what did you use?


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 24, 2010)

MadisonK said:


> Wow!  I LOVE your hair.  The color is beautiful!  Is that your natural color?  If not, what did you use?



Heck no...I wish that was my natural color  Thank you so much 

I use Clairol Texture & Tones in Golden Brown...But it was dyed a honey blonde before this....and I just wanted it to be a bit more darker & natural looking


----------



## MadisonK (May 24, 2010)

JustSimplyTish said:


> Heck no...I wish that was my natural color  Thank you so much
> 
> I use Clairol Texture & Tones in Golden Brown...But it was dyed a honey blonde before this....and I just wanted it to be a bit more darker & natural looking


 
Did you use bleach?  Has it changed the way your hair feels at all?


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 24, 2010)

MadisonK said:


> Did you use bleach?  Has it changed the way your hair feels at all?



On the 1st time I used a Booster because my hair was dyed Black....yep...I'm brave...but it is easier to play with when you have a twa and not much to loose if I had to start over

But after that no....My hair has not changed at all IMO....But I don't recommend people do what I do...My hair has always been able to take light colors for some reason...But dark colors like Black always dry my hair out really bad...Not sure why.... But I am gonna hold with this color and just let it grow out for awhile....I don't want to keep pressing my luck 

But I posted my color transitions here
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=470096&highlight=


----------



## aileendq (May 24, 2010)

wavezncurlz said:


> pretty wash and go's!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE YOUR HAIR! Are you relaxed, texlaxed or natural? This is exactly what I want my hair to look like. The curls/waves are defined & shiny!


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (May 24, 2010)

WOW!  Such pretty hair ladies!   

I can't wait until I can do my own "wash n go"


----------



## Diva_Esq (May 24, 2010)

what method you used? (shingled, etc)- modified shingling...put conditioner in slightly dripping wet hair and work it through, followed by curl smoothie & brush through with Denman.  Then twirl hair around fingers into ringlets and curls.

what products? cowash with whatever I'm feeling that week, rinse, squeeze water out, more condish (VS So Sexy & Bedhead Moisture Maniac) followed by SheaMoisture Curl Smoothie and brush through with Denman, then take curls and twirl into ringlets around my finger.  Hair zing to pull the front back.  Eco-styler and Garnier Fructis wax with a brush for edges.  Peace out!

Did you wash/dc before this? with what? usually cowash unless I need to clarify, then with either Elucence Moisturizing and Acidifying Poo or HH None of your Frizziness or Keracare Sulfate-free Detangling & Moisturizing Poo

How long does the stlye last you? I co wash daily.  Occasionally, I can work a puff out of it for the 2nd day.

hair type? Type 3 combo

Your fotki for more pictures? No fotki, but I have photo albums on LHCF

*PIC IN SIGGY!*


----------



## Sianna (May 24, 2010)

I'm not even sure this counts as a wasn-n-go, but here's my meager contribution.











I co-washed my hair using Vo5 Extra body Volumizing conditioner, then towel dried it. I then shingled? (I guess it's called shingling) with ORS lock and twist gel, sprayed my hair with more water and then got into the shower and shook my hair like crazy. 

This was the end result. The style could likely last three days or more, but I usually wash it out after two.

My hair type is 4a.


----------



## MadisonK (May 24, 2010)

JustSimplyTish said:


> On the 1st time I used a Booster because my hair was dyed Black....yep...I'm brave...but it is easier to play with when you have a twa and not much to loose if I had to start over
> 
> But after that no....My hair has not changed at all IMO....But I don't recommend people do what I do...My hair has always been able to take light colors for some reason...But dark colors like Black always dry my hair out really bad...Not sure why.... But I am gonna hold with this color and just let it grow out for awhile....I don't want to keep pressing my luck
> 
> ...


 
Thanks!  I am gonna check out the link.  I feel like color might spice up my twa.


----------



## JustKiya (May 24, 2010)

Gorgeous hair ladies - just utterly GORGEOUS!


----------



## lexiwiththecurls (May 24, 2010)

Here is my WNG with Samy Big Curls









and OMG SimplyTish- Love, LOVE, your hair color


----------



## TaraDyan (May 24, 2010)

Love, love, LOVE all of the beautiful wash-n-gos.  I'll share mine:

Wash-n-go from last year:






Wash-n-go from this year:










ETA:  Duh!  Forgot to answer the questions:

what method you used? (shingled, etc) *(I raked some KCCC through my hair (not quite shingling, but a variation)*
what products?  *(In the first picture, I used KCCC.  In the second, I just used conditioner and Ecostyler gel)*
Did you wash/dc before this? with what?  *(Co-washed only)*
How long does the stlye last you? *(Two days max)*
hair type?  *(3c/4a)*
Your fotki for more pictures?  *(Yes ... see siggy for link)*


----------



## 1god1 (May 24, 2010)

MadisonK said:


> Wow! I LOVE your hair. The color is beautiful! Is that your natural color? If not, what did you use?


 

I also love that color!!


----------



## MadisonK (May 24, 2010)

lexiwiththecurls said:


> Here is my WNG with Samy Big Curls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Your hair looks really nice.  It looks so soft and inviting.


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 24, 2010)

lexiwiththecurls said:


> Here is my WNG with Samy Big Curls
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I love yours more!!!


----------



## Curly Lee (May 24, 2010)

what method you used? (shingled, etc) I used my denman to put KCKT and detangle my hair then I used my denman to distribute the KCCC
what products? KCKT &KCCC
Did you wash/dc before this? with what? Deep Conditioned but when I just cowash the results look the same
How long does the stlye last you? 4 days. I could prolly go longer I just get bored and want to switch it up
hair type? 4A with a lil 3C
Your fotki for more pictures? http://members.fotki.com/anterrell/about/


----------



## wavezncurlz (May 24, 2010)

aileendq said:


> I LOVE YOUR HAIR! Are you relaxed, texlaxed or natural? This is exactly what I want my hair to look like. The curls/waves are defined & shiny!


 

Thank you! 
I've been natural for over 15 years.


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 24, 2010)

wavezncurlz said:


> Thank you!
> I've been natural for over 15 years.



Your hair is so pretty....


----------



## wavezncurlz (May 24, 2010)

JustSimplyTish said:


> Your hair is so pretty....


 
Thank you! 
I love your TWA. You are so creative. The color is amazing. My hair falls apart at light colors - so many setebacks because I try to copy this look...


----------



## thetall1 (May 24, 2010)

lexiwiththecurls said:


> Here is my WNG with Samy Big Curls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


GORGEOUS!!!!!!!


----------



## AimWard (May 24, 2010)

what method you used?* Finger combed and shingled*

what products?* KCKT, KCCC, and sealed with unrefined Agbanga Karite shea butter*

Did you wash/dc before this? with what? *Yes. Jessicurl Gentle Lather shampoo and Weekly Deep Treatment.*

How long does the stlye last you? *This is unintentional (I normally wash every 5-6 days)  8 day old hair, but it ONLY lasted this long because I put it into 4 loose twists at night and wrapped with a satin scarf. If I were to just wrap with a scarf, It would be a mess in a day or 2.*

hair type? *4a/3cish?*

Your fotki for more pictures?* Nope. I'm content with stalking.
*


----------



## MadisonK (May 24, 2010)

Here's mine...notice the products in the background.  There's no more space in my cabinets.  lol


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 24, 2010)




----------



## Sianna (May 24, 2010)

*TigerInTransit*, I love your pic!! You look so cute and so happy!


----------



## purplepeace79 (May 24, 2010)

Sorry this is fuzzy. Realized I dont take pics of wash n gos because I rarely wear them.











These are both conditioned and finger combed gel thru it


----------



## ImFree27 (Jul 14, 2010)

bump for the summer wash and gooooos...


----------



## Hysi (Jul 15, 2010)

TaraDyan said:


> Love, love, LOVE all of the beautiful wash-n-gos. I'll share mine:
> 
> Wash-n-go from last year:
> 
> ...


 

lovely. what conditioner did you use with the eco styler that didn't make the white balls in your hair??


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 15, 2010)

WAY too much gorgeous hair in here for me to handle


----------



## Poohbear (Feb 25, 2011)

Check out a variety of wash n go pictures here on Google images: 
http://www.google.com/images?q=wash+n+go+long+hair+care+forum&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1024&bih=677
http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&q=wash+n+go&bav=on.1,or.&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1024&bih=677


----------



## Foxglove (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## Poohbear (Feb 28, 2011)

I haven't done a wash n go in a very long time, so I decided to do one yesterday to see what my hair would look like:










It still shrinks to high heavens even though it's APL when straightened.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Feb 28, 2011)

Mine is in my avatar. I use Kinky curl custard and KT.  I'm doing research with this thread! Thank you for making it! Lovely hair, ladies!


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 28, 2011)

i hate when people do this, but i'ma do it anyway 'cause I'm lazy right now('cause when the siggy changes you are like ...)

my WNG is in my siggy. 
on left-after BC, shingled with MJ Curly Pudding
on right- this month , shingled with AOHSR and Afroveda Pur Whipped Gelly


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 28, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> Check out a variety of wash n go pictures here on Google images:
> http://www.google.com/images?q=wash...&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1024&bih=677
> http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1024&bih=677


 
That was a little unnerving bc I had already seen like 75% of those images...am I a hair fanatic?  Do I have an issue?


----------



## KurlyNinja (Mar 29, 2011)

I LOVE WNGs!! The season for WNGs is also approaching as well so i thought i'd bump this up. This thread needs more pics ladies!


----------



## chayilproverbs31 (Mar 29, 2011)

I cowshed w/ suave, Giovanni or herbal essences conditioner. 
I don't rake or shingle I just smooth 
I use Aussie Leave- ^in conditioner to moisturize my hair and refresh


Sent from my iPhone4 using LHCF


----------



## Janet' (Mar 29, 2011)

A typical wash and go...

Mixed Chicks leave in condish

Denman to distribute product...


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland (Mar 29, 2011)

_Here's my contribution, same pics I posted last week. Condition washed with KCKT, JBCO, Veggie Glycerine. Brushed the sides back and pinned a flower in it. Sorry I don't know what type hair I have. Thanks for this thread!!_


----------



## freecurl (Mar 29, 2011)

Click to enlarge.

First 2, DCd overnight with Wen Remoist, then cowashed with sweet almond mint cleansing conditioner and then styling cream, texture balm, air dried.

Last 2, the same, but added Fermodyl 619 leave in treatment and creme brule.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Mar 29, 2011)

what method you used? sometimes modified shingling, usually, just a true cowash n go 
what products? cowash with HE Hydralicious & TT together, detangle with TT while in shower with condish in, rinse and squeeze excess h2o with hands, apply VS So Sexy Nourish Condish as leave-in, moisturize w/ Shea Moisture Curl Smoothie, lay down edges w/ Garnier Wax and EcoStyler Clear Gel, style and go. 
Did you wash/dc before this? with what? I cowash daily w/ HE Hydralicious & TT combined, I DC once weekly w/ Joico Moisture Recovery Balm
How long does the stlye last you? one day unless I rock a puff the next day. I like my hair fresh daily
hair type?  3abc??? 
Your fotki for more pictures? no, but I have albums on this site under my profile

Here are the pics of 3 different WNG's:


















Plus my siggy pic is a WNG w/ a side flower!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Mar 29, 2011)

Here's mine.  Not sure how I got it to stretch (because my shrinkage is crazy) but here it is. 

I used a leave in of conditioner/rosewater/glycerin or Miss Jessie's curly pudding and Fantasia IC gel


----------



## CaramelLites (May 19, 2011)

Shrunken wash n go. Minimal product, only kinky curly knot today leave in. 

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## geejay (May 19, 2011)

I've been co-washing daily since my BC. This is my Shake n Go.


----------



## Janet' (May 19, 2011)

geejay Cute!!!


----------



## Austro-Afrikana (May 19, 2011)

freecurl I thought I recognised your face; I'm subscribed to your YouTube. You need to make some more videos :-D.


----------



## freecurl (May 19, 2011)

Austro-Afrikana said:


> @freecurl I thought I recognised your face; I'm subscribed to your YouTube. You need to make some more videos :-D.


 
I'm waiting for my new Flip camera to hopefully make better videos. Thanks for subbing.


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (May 22, 2011)

Care Free Curl Activator, Coconut oil and EcoStyler.


----------



## chantall214 (May 22, 2011)

I used the mira curl jelly


----------



## KenyaDoll (May 22, 2011)

I cowashed with Hello hydration.  I left a little and sealed...


----------



## Poohbear (Jun 5, 2012)

*what method you used? (shingled, etc) what products? Did you wash/dc before this? with what?* I co-washed my hair with Suave Coconut Conditioner, rinsed it out, detangled with wide tooth comb, got out of the shower, applied TRESemme' Naturals Nourishing Conditioner to sections of my hair from root to ends with my fingers. Then I put my hair in a bun to airdry. After it dried, I took out the bun and fluffed my hair out with my fingers and wah-laa!

*How long does the style last you?* I did this method on June 3rd. Today is June 5th and I still have the same wash n go style.

*hair type?* 4a/b

*Your fotki for more pictures?* http://public.fotki.com/poohbear0215


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 5, 2012)

I LOVE WnGs! And I think I finally get a decent enough one to post in this thread.

what method you used? *Idk if it has a name or not. I just take small sections of my hair and finger comb product through.*
what products? *Some type of creamy conditioner (doesnt necessarily say leave-in on the bottle and usually doesnt) which right now is Giovonni 50:50 hydrating calming conditioner, castor oil on top of that, And then finally flaxseed gel on top of that *
Did you wash/dc before this?* Usually co-wash in the shower with some type of Organix Condtioner*
How long does the stlye last you? *Usually 3-4 days*
hair type?* I believe I'm 4a*


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jun 5, 2012)

geejay said:


> I've been co-washing daily since my BC. This is my Shake n Go.



THAT!!  That is the Exact type of hair my son has, and that I want but Don't have, and I am Rolling with jealousy!!   

*sigh* life isn't fair...  If I had hair like that I would be so Stank!!


----------



## Misseyl (Jun 5, 2012)

I miss DLewis

Anyway, I don't have any pictures to post- Poohbear & KurlyNinja  hair look great.


----------



## ArrrBeee (Jan 5, 2014)

Bumping for the new year


----------



## celiabug (Jan 6, 2014)

My hair


----------

